# Other Forums?



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Thought this would make an interesting question and a possible resource for everybody...

Are there other Lawn/Garden Tractor forums that you visit that you think are pretty decent and would like to share the link to them?

I think probably the two most prominent ones are GW and TractorForum.com. Have you run across any other ones?


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

www.weekendfreedommachines.org


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well at some sites such as GW we would never see this thread and you'd be hangin' with mickey!

I think you/we need to end this GW reference. That being said, there are many brand specific forums on yahoo. Some have more info some less. Our bolens section here at TF has more info than any other website. It would be great if the other sections here could have some research material as well. Nothing wrong with looking at other sites. But we have the capacity to bring everything together here.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice thing about TF.com is we have something for just about everyone. I especially think the Craftsman and John Deere sites are pretty active overall and offer great info on mods and general operating. And the Bolens forum is unparalalled thanks to sixchows and others. The CUT forum is gaining popularity...We offer forums on small engines, computers, photography. If you want to add a little spice to your visit, we also have the political and off topic arenas that you can enter...(at your own risk, of course) why would anyone want to go anywhere else??:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

For Simplicity owners, there is www.simpletractors.com

For Gravely owners there is http://messageboard.gravely.com/heritage/mboard/dboard.pl

For small engine info, there are:
http://forum.doityourself.com/forumdisplay.php?f=70

http://www.abbysguide.com/ope/discussions/

These are the forums I check out almost every day in addition to the above mentioned www.weekendfreedommachines.org for the best info on pre-1992 Deere tractors.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

The humorous forum I belong to on the yahoo forums is the one on the L-series John Deere's, Not much is said on it and it is really slow but I get a kick out of it. The other one is whatsthe bestlawnmower (they have moved to a new site) but they are into snowthrowers at this time of year.

Some of the other forums I enjoy are unrelated to tractors Like 
WWW.americanbrittanyrescue.org
www.dodgeintrepid.net
www.allpar.net Mopar site and loads of information and tons of forums.

I haven't looked at GW for months and don't really care.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I spend 99% of my time in this forum and maybe1/2% in 

SSBTractor.com


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *I think you/we need to end this GW reference. That being said, there are many brand specific forums on yahoo. Some have more info some less. Our bolens section here at TF has more info than any other website. It would be great if the other sections here could have some research material as well. Nothing wrong with looking at other sites. But we have the capacity to bring everything together here. *


Not quite sure what to make of your statement, six. I'm not going to be so naive as to think that one can't get ideas, tips, reference materials, etc. from only one place. This thread was meant to serve as a collecting point of places one could go to find out as much information as possible about their respective machines. Nothing more, nothing less.

It is foolish to think that one should only look to one resource to serve all their needs. It just might happen to be that something is addressed elsewhere that either isn't or hasn't been addressed in another one.

Do I think this is a fantastic site? You bet I do. Do I think this is the only place I can get information from? Nope.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Nice thing about TF.com is we have something for just about everyone. I especially think the Craftsman and John Deere sites are pretty active overall and offer great info on mods and general operating. And the Bolens forum is unparalalled thanks to sixchows and others. The CUT forum is gaining popularity...We offer forums on small engines, computers, photography. If you want to add a little spice to your visit, we also have the political and off topic arenas that you can enter...(at your own risk, of course) why would anyone want to go anywhere else??:lmao: :lmao: *


Oh, I definitely agree with you. The ideas I have gotten for my Craftsman have been limitless.  I've managed to spend a fair chunk of money so far doing mods and I'm glad I ran across this site.

I have no intention of going anywhere else, just thought it would be nice to throw out other websites so that guys could get all the info they possibly can on their tractors!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Tom 
Let me try to explain my feelings on this. Hopefully, I won't piss off too many people.

I agree that many sites have much to offer. Most of the yahoo sites for example have many knowledgeable members more than willing to help in any way possible. Very rarely I have seen any negative comments directed at someone on any of the bolens yahoo sites. If you were to respond to someone on the yahoo to go to tractorforum.com or any other website, you will be met with a positive response.

Now the same is true for other sites, such as ssbtractor and ytmag, weekendfreedomachines.

But NOT on GW. If someone tries to send someone to a yahoo specific site they will be banned, no questions asked. I'm sure BontaiJoe can fill you in on this. God forbid anyone mentions tractorforum on GW. Spike most likely has an anurysm (sp?).
If you really look at the posts on GW, most really aren't that informative. Maybe (being charitable) about 20% are helpful answers, if you can weed through the stupid comments that are totally unrelated to the topic. I really feel sorry for anyone who goes there with a serious problem. Chances are they will never get a straight answer. I have in the past, emailed some posters and tried directing them to a more helpful, related site. The emails were blocked by GW also. 

Lastly, this site isn't intended to be a clearing house for what ails anyone at GW. If it can't be said there, why bring it here? But it seems to happen time and again. If some think that a restrictive site that won't let a question be answered truthfully, helpfully, and honestly is a good place to be, then enjoy it! But if a serious look is taken at 8 out of 10 threads there you will realize that most are just grade school ballbreaking. If I need help or advice on a problem, I want to be taken seriously and get answers that might actually help solve the problem. Most sites will have responders who try to help, at GW however, it's rarely the case. So at this point I'll take my own advice and stop mentioning GW.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

HEAR HEAR to that, 6er. Very well said and so true.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Tom
> Let me try to explain my feelings on this. Hopefully, I won't piss off too many people.
> 
> ...


Six,

Point taken, and actually, I agree 110% with your assessment. The bigger point I was making was that it would be nice to have a thread in which outside links to sites could be that might even contain additional information that maybe hasn't been covered here.

I've had a bit of the nutsmashing experience over at the other site. I'm not disputing you one bit!  Maybe I just read your post wrong, but it just appeared to me as though we were headed toward another form of a police state.  

Sorry for any misunderstanding, my friend!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Tom

I actually think your idea of a thread or even a "sticky" for that matter is a great idea! But it should be for certain brand specific sites only. Such as those that bontaijoe mentioned or others that have been posted in previous threads. For example the bolensdieseltractorsclub on yahoo, the bolensgtclassifieds on yahoo, the bolenstractorclub, thebolenstractorgroup. etc, etc. 

But posting links to other sites like GW or tractorpoint, or tractorbynet? Why? There not sending anyone here. Well not intentionally anyway! 

Lastly, I just wanted to clarify what I meant about our bolens section here. I didn't mean to imply that "we" here know more than anybody elsewhere or that there is no reason to check out the bolens club related sites, what I was trying to say is that thanks to the way Andy has set up this site, we have a virtually unlimited amount of storeage space for files which can be downloaded. I'm sure many members of other sites have similar info. There are size restrictions on the yahoo clubs that prevent posting the kind of info we have here. So what I really should have said is that no other forum has as many downloadable bolens manuals or literature. I certainly didn't mean to imply that any of the other bolens sites were less knowledgeable!


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Tom
> 
> I actually think your idea of a thread or even a "sticky" for that matter is a great idea! But it should be for certain brand specific sites only. Such as those that bontaijoe mentioned or others that have been posted in previous threads. For example the bolensdieseltractorsclub on yahoo, the bolensgtclassifieds on yahoo, the bolenstractorclub, thebolenstractorgroup. etc, etc.
> ...


No problem!  I agree, probably would be counter-productive to send someone to the "other sites" that won't allow anyone referred to here.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I mentioned this forum over at tractorbynet one time and the post was gone in less than 5 minutes. I find it ridiculous that a post that might help somebody is removed because it is on another site.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *I mentioned this forum over at tractorbynet one time and the post was gone in less than 5 minutes. I find it ridiculous that a post that might help somebody is removed because it is on another site. *


Maybe we should wait for Andy to check in about linking to other sites before any list is posted. Another point to consider is will a site we suggest also return the favor by showing or allowing a member of their site to post a tractorforum link?

As far as sending someone with a special need somewhere else on case by case basis, I think that should be OK.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Maybe we should wait for Andy to check in about linking to other sites before any list is posted. Another point to consider is will a site we suggest also return the favor by showing or allowing a member of their site to post a tractorforum link?
> 
> As far as sending someone with a special need somewhere else on case by case basis, I think that should be OK. *


Sounds fair enough.


----------



## viking (Mar 4, 2005)

I found my way here via tractor by net

This is a great site by the way and I do appreciate a site that allows for this type of discussion.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome viking:friends: Glad you found your way over Join right in and have fun.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Welcome viking!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Viking! Glad you wandered over, now pull up a comfy chair and join in the fun


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome, Viking....

Your profile is kinda empty....how about telling us a bit more about yourself, where you're from, interests etc.

Glad to have you here.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> * But if a serious look is taken at 8 out of 10 threads there you will realize that most are just grade school ballbreaking. *


:furious: :furious: thats whats so great about it IMO  

Ducati


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *:furious: :furious: thats whats so great about it IMO
> 
> Ducati *


I guess it all comes down to "one man's junk...is another man's treasure"


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *I guess it all comes down to "one man's junk...is another man's treasure" *


You are so right !!


----------

